
Ask HN: How do you manage your front-ends on multiple platforms? - samvher
Most of the software engineering in my organization has been back-end work so far. However, there is a push to start providing front-ends on many platforms (on- and offline Android &amp; iOS, and web, likely including features such as image and location capture). I am worried about the need for many different technologies in a  small team.<p>How do you manage this in your team? Do you hire people with a variety of skills? Do you use toolkits like Flutter&#x2F;React Native? Are you happy with the decisions you&#x27;ve made on this?
======
dave_sid
In my opinion a catch-all framework such as React native (and even before
that, Appcelerator) costs you more in the long run than just jumping in and
developing natively for each platform. On the surface these frameworks look
great, write once deploy anywhere etc etc. The trouble is that deliberately
choosing to put a barrier like this between you and every platform means you
are tied to the development progress of the intermediate platform. Its like
sticking a plastic toy steering wheel on top of the steering wheel in your
car. Also, I don’t think the promise of ‘write once’ is ever fulfilled. I
think you will always find yourself with different edge cases for IOS, Android
and Web that take up more time than its worth. You’ll spend more time dealing
with edge cases than you saved by not just going native.

My opinion is to forget React native or any other framework that promises the
world, and just get your team to build native IOS and Android apps. You have
clever people that can handle both. Also, most mobile developers are
proficient in Android and IOS.

Lastly, I think your team would likely enjoy the chance to learn Swift for IOS
and continue using Java/Kotlin for Android. Give them a week and I bet they
could build you two great looking demo apps in both platforms with no need for
React native weighing them down. Try it. One or two weeks. See what your team
can do. I bet it’s a lot.

Go for long term speed, efficiency, simplicity and core platform knowledge and
drop the quick win, promise laden ball-and-chain frameworks such as react
native. You don’t need it.

Just my opinion :-D

~~~
przeor
If u follow history of RN , you will find that main advantage is that your JS
devs can ship to mobile ios/android so it helps smaller team to ship.

Of course if u want to build in native tech than the app will be higher
quality, but the disadvantage is that your devs probably wont be efficient in
catching kotlin or swift so fast as RN.

In the long term i do agree but 90% ideas for a product fail anyway, iif you
know it will succeed then go native

~~~
dave_sid
I think there is always an assumption that the JS devs will thank you for not
making them learn Swift and Java Kotlin, and that time will be saved by doing
so. In both cases I think the assumption is wrong however. Devs love to learn
and this will speed up development overall and produce a better product.

